# Champagne Sports Resort Power?



## cdziuba (Jan 15, 2006)

Having sold our Champagne Sports Resort, 3bdr, a while back, I wondered what the trade power is now that Black Sunday has adjusted the Gold Crown resorts upwards.  Anyone have one?


----------



## History Horn (Jan 15, 2006)

I still have ours.  2BR Gold Crown.

The trading power is pretty good.  There have been some really good resorts in hard to get spots that I was kind of surprised by.  The closer it gets to summer season, the worse the options get.

I haven't seen a massive increase, but I haven't seen a drop off at all.

The maintenance fees have gone up exponentially since I first bought it though.


----------



## cdziuba (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.  I sold it when the mf went up by $20, right before everything went sky-high.  I'm glad to hear you can get good exchanges with yours.   Carol


----------



## History Horn (Jan 25, 2006)

Just space banked my 2007 week, and with that one, there is a noticable increase in what I'm able to pull.

There are some exchanges that pop up that I certainly wasn't able to see a year ago.  Not sure exactly what is going on, but the trading power with the newer week seeems to be much better than the '05 week and slightly better than the '06 week on deposit.

I'll be interested to see how any trade test comes out if we get it organized.


----------

